# I found a vendor for Canode Scraping Ink , Please share your vendor!



## Ulma Doctor

I had the hardest time finding Volk corp's canode spotting ink in smaller quantities on the west coast.
i found a company that sells the canode 2243 water based scraping ink just like we used at Richard King's scraping class.
here's a link:
http://www.artcotools.com/die-spotting-ink.html

i placed an order for 16 oz(2- 8 oz squeeze bottles) under $40 shipped!!
:ups:

i thought i'd pass the good news along!
if others have Canode Ink vendors that they'd like to share, PLEASE DO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Hasler

Ulma Doctor said:


> I had the hardest time finding Volk corp's canode spotting ink in smaller quantities on the west coast. i found a company that sells the canode 2243 water based scraping ink just like we used at Richard King's scraping class. here's a link: http://www.artcotools.com/die-spotting-ink.html  i placed an order for 16 oz(2- 8 oz squeeze bottle's) under $40 shipped!! :ups:  i though i'd pass the good news along! if others have vendors that they'd like to share, PLEASE DO !!!!!!!!!


  I bought some Matz abrasive sticks from them last month.  Good service.  They will ship USPS if you place your order by phone and ask for it.


----------



## digiex_chris

I got some Canode ink from http://www.artcotools.com/ SKU C2243MBL and C2243MRD


----------



## cjtoombs

I ordered the ink directly from Dapra, along with a couple of scraper blades.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box

Ulma Doctor said:


> just like we used at Richard King's scraping class



You mean not only did you score all those scraping tools a few weeks ago but you know how to use them all well.

Sweet deal indeed!


----------



## nolo

I got ink and scraping blades from Ed Dyjak.  DAPRA referred me to him and Richard said he knew him well in the class.

E.S. Dyjak Company, Inc
 3801 Stobart Road
 Milford, MI 48380

 888 373 9525


He is a really nice man and a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Al-Hala

I've inquired with Volk Corporation:
http://www.volkcorporation.com/products/canode-die-spotting-ink.html. 

In my case (shipping out of the US), they require a credit card, a collect account number, $20 dollar minimum, but no specific quantities of Canode need to be purchased. 

Contact information is on the website, or:


*Address:* Volk Corporation 23936 Industrial Park Drive, Farmington Hills, MI 48335, United States
*Phone:*+1 248-477-6700

From my communications, they've many customers north of the border.

Edit: I should add, Volk claims to be able to obtain other colors than Red and Blue, although some are not standard stock, and have longer lead times. The information is in PDF form on the link I've provided.
Edit2: I will likely order from Artco as well; while the shipping costs equals the actual product order, I am not required to set up a shipping vendor account with them.


----------



## astjp2

I have yellow and blue, use the yellow on the part, blue on the surface plate.  Got the yellow from ED, blue I found laying around at work and was supposed to throw it out.  Tim


----------

